# Time to Tent



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Hopefully everyone makes the effort from time to time to look over their house for things that might be wrong.

Today I get the "Honey, hate to be the barer of bad news" and then points to a termite dust pile. It looks like sand....but is not sand. Looks like we have some termites in some outside trim.

Time to call in the tent guy. 

It's been 14 years...not worth the risk of trying to spot treat. I'll pay the bucks...let them tent it...call it done for another 10+ years.

We had talked about doing it anyway once the addition was done. Well, it's about done....so, time to do it.


----------



## Robpo (Mar 30, 2014)

I always thought termites made tunnels and carpenter ants made dust. I guess the exterminators will know. Good luck with the tenting. Sounds scary to me.


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

I don't know if they do that here in Michigan. I've never seen it being done here or talked to anyone who has.

How much does it cost (approximately - not trying to be nosy) to have that done? It looks expensive.

Every time I read about it, it makes me think of a tv show I saw in the 70's about a house that was tented and somebody was trapped inside.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Got a picture?
I agree I've never seen termites leave saw dust behind.
Lots of other insects do when there trying to make a place to live or lay eggs.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

I see tented houses here in Fla.

A lady I knew had her house tented. A few months later termites were back. The Co. said they'd retent because the tent they used (which are good for 5 yrs) was 4.8 yrs old and the gases leaked out. Even her neighbor said she smelled an odor and she never had before.

The downside is that everything in the house needs to be cleaned when you go back in.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

joecaption said:


> Got a picture?
> I agree I've never seen termites leave saw dust behind.
> Lots of other insects do when there trying to make a place to live or lay eggs.


Here ya go.

We don't usually have the subterranean ones a lot of you are used to.

The usual way you get them is with an infected piece of wood (new wood from the lumber yard) or the swarm. About once a year we get Termite swarms. This is where the little buggers sprout wings and fly. If you have exposed wood...they just found a home.

I'm not overly worried about the potential new damage in that area. My summertime project is to rip the front wood off the house...repair any damage I might find. Replace/improve the insulation...add some outlets...re-route a vent pipe.

And then install a few extra earthquake anchors....shearwall (1/2" OSB) across the front of the house...and then rock fascia about 1/3 up the front with the rest being Hardi Plank.


----------



## PD_Lape (Nov 19, 2014)

The best thing you could do is to rip off the infected areas then clean it thoroughly. Those things come right back if not dealt with properly. Although, it doesn't look severe just yet. Hopefully it's going to be a one time deal. 

-Paul


----------



## miamicuse (Nov 13, 2011)

Yes those are drywood termite droppings. They look like coffee grounds.

I just tented a three unit building a few weeks ago. I had both drywood termites and subterrainean termites. One started from the top the other worked from the bottom up.

Cost me $1200 to drill and perimeter treat the sub termites with termicide, then another $1000 to tent. Plus lodging fees for tenants while they are kicked out.


----------



## PD_Lape (Nov 19, 2014)

miamicuse said:


> Yes those are drywood termite droppings. They look like coffee grounds.
> 
> I just tented a three unit building a few weeks ago. I had both drywood termites and subterrainean termites. One started from the top the other worked from the bottom up.
> 
> Cost me $1200 to drill and perimeter treat the sub termites with termicide, then another $1000 to tent. Plus lodging fees for tenants while they are kicked out.


Dang! thats a lot of money down the drain. It really sucks when you get hit by these property destroying pests. How long did it take for you to treat and tent? Must have been quite the infection since it affected a huge area.

-Paul

________________________________________________________________


----------

